# Ryobi trimmer/multi attachment motor won’t pull when spark plug is in.



## Bigyo36 (Oct 31, 2018)

Only 1.5 years old, I love this tool. Was using and it just stopped. I thought maybe my mix from a few months ago might have went bad. I took it apart down to just the engine. No muffler, carb or gas lines attached, just the pull cord. Pulls fine with no spark plug. Put new plug in and the cord is extremely hard to pull. Even holding my finger over the spark plug hole prevents it from pulling. Is this some kind of compression problem? Any fixes?


----------



## Bigyo36 (Oct 31, 2018)

Anyone? I’ve read lots of posts where everyone says if the cord won’t pull when the plug is out it’s bad because the motor is seized, but no one ever clarifies what to do if it will pull.


----------



## niagara transom (Jan 28, 2019)

Bigyo36 said:


> Anyone? I’ve read lots of posts where everyone says if the cord won’t pull when the plug is out it’s bad because the motor is seized, but no one ever clarifies what to do if it will pull.


Did you have any fluid come out of the hole when plug removed? The 4 strokes hydraulic when you hang them upside down. Pull the cord 5 times reinstall plug, might run. Yours is 2 stroke, could be full of gas.
Is the plug the correct one (hitting piston)
Is the exhaust blocked in any way with debris?
Is the rod or crank broken?
Good luck.


----------



## niagara transom (Jan 28, 2019)

Bigyo36 said:


> Only 1.5 years old, I love this tool. Was using and it just stopped. I thought maybe my mix from a few months ago might have went bad. I took it apart down to just the engine. No muffler, carb or gas lines attached, just the pull cord. Pulls fine with no spark plug. Put new plug in and the cord is extremely hard to pull. Even holding my finger over the spark plug hole prevents it from pulling. Is this some kind of compression problem? Any fixes?


And you disconnected the attachment to make sure it's not seized right? If you have super high compression it would blow your finger out.


----------



## Trmt701 (Jul 1, 2019)

Maybe the flywheel key broke putting it out of timing.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Should be still under warrenty - get a new one. :cheers2:


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I don't recognize that tool but if the motor is a pretty big one then a 2 stroke in that size can be pretty hard to turn over even running right if the is no compression release on it.

You should know though being you've used it before.


----------

